# Where to buy the Dingoo A320 & A330?



## Costello (Apr 27, 2010)

List some shops selling the Dingoo here!
Please list the following:
- Shop name & URL, a direct link to the product is preferred
- Item Price, in USD
- A few words about the shop: where does it ship from? reliable? etc.


Of course the GBAtemp recommended shop is Shoptemp! 
http://shoptemp.com/

They have the Dingoo A320 for $85 
http://shoptemp.com/products/Dingoo-A320-H...nsole-p-45.html
They will also be selling the A330, presumably for $99.

ShopTemp ships from Hong-Kong, features free registered shipping to anywhere in the world


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 27, 2010)

P.S. You spelled 'some' wrong!


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> P.S. You spelled 'some' wrong!


it could also have meant "home" shops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thanks little t!


----------



## Spikey (Apr 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Guys, where to buy the Dingoo A320 & A330? Could you link to some shops here, plz? Thanks!


What I was expecting to see in here when I clicked to it from the recent discussions. XD


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 27, 2010)

Spikey said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 We have a Dingoo forum now!?


----------



## lurbi (Apr 27, 2010)

* Dealextreme:
chinese shop - quit reliably in general, very slow shipping times, and sometimes it takes ages to restock

black dingoo - $82.8 (free shipping)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.23032

white dingoo - 83.91 (free shipping)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20217



* dingoo-digital-usa
Situated in the US - shop owner active on dingoonity - it seems to be reliable

black dingoo - $78
http://www.dingoo-digital-usa.com/product....mp;categoryId=5

white dingoo - $78
http://www.dingoo-digital-usa.com/product....mp;categoryId=5


----------



## purplesludge (Apr 27, 2010)

NA  A330 Dingoo with controller $127.00
http://www.dingoo-digital-usa.com/product....mp;categoryId=8
Foreign/overseas A330 Dingoo with controller $130.00
http://www.dingoo-digital-usa.com/product....mp;categoryId=8
NA A330 without controller $112.00
http://www.dingoo-digital-usa.com/product....mp;categoryId=8
Foreign/overseas A330 Dingoo without controller $115.00
http://www.dingoo-digital-usa.com/product....mp;categoryId=8


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 27, 2010)

No european store?
I´m not sure I want to pay custom taxes...


----------



## Jhohanesse (Jul 6, 2010)

sigh dingoo a330 at shoptemp is 
Availability:
Out of stock, ETA unknown

~_~
where can i buy dingoo a330 with full setting (like dingux and other)


----------



## eSPy (May 8, 2011)

lurbi said:
			
		

> * Dealextreme:
> chinese shop - quit reliably in general, very slow shipping times, and sometimes it takes ages to restock
> 
> black dingoo - $82.8 (free shipping)
> ...


new additions to Dealextreme:

Dingoo A330EX (with Wifi)$93.50
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/dingoo-a330ex...white-4gb-70741

Dingoo A330LE (no Wifi) $82.20
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/dingoo-a330le...white-4gb-71127

Gemei A330 (with Wifi)- $87.99
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/gemei-a330-3-...white-4gb-47741

Gemei A330 (no Wifi) - $68.00
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/gemei-a330-3-...white-4gb-58972


----------



## markzhu520 (May 24, 2011)

dingoo brand promotion shop here;
a380
http://www.aliexpress.com/product-fm/43985...=Point_Products
a330
http://www.aliexpress.com/product-fm/37557...=Point_Products
welcome to visit often.thank you


----------

